# Which router table insert is best (for Triton TRA001)?



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

Looking forward to a router wing project, I have a Triton router in a portable router table. I bought the table used, with insert and after drilling it to mount the Triton, it did the job I bought it for.

Now I want to have the best router wing I can make which means I should cut it for the best insert I can afford and add any other features I might want while I'm at it.

I'm going to use the fence from my router table which I think is a Freud. I will add T-slots and miter slots where appropriate. I have a set of Kreg router insert adjusters in my Amazon shopping cart to get the insert flush.

Looking at inserts, I am lost.

The one in my router table worked fine but I only used a 3/4" round over bit for that one job.

I would like an insert that takes cheap rings, standard guide bushings and works well. It shouldn't sag and I would like it drilled specifically for my Triton (not a generic pattern) or blank so I can drill it.

I'm not sure what else I should be looking for.

I'm not a very advanced router user. One thing I will be doing is profiling electric guitar bodies with this router table and an overarm pin router. I have never done dovetails, fancy edges, morticing, etc.

I don't see myself getting in to intricate cabinetry work but I don't want to unintentionally limit myself either.

So a jack of all trades but possibly sacrificing some unusual features for the sake of budget and user friendliness.

Thanks for the help.

p.s. first thing, are the Kreg router insert levelers a good idea?


----------



## Anselth (Apr 19, 2012)

When I built my router table, I bought a Rockler phenolic plate. Had no issues with it. I upgraded from a 2 1/4 HP to a 3.5 HP Milwaukee5625 and replaced the plate with the same plate drilled for that router (incidentally the same as for the Triton) and have had no complaints. Rockler sells three drilled inserts as well as blank inserts to fit bits of various widths. I did use their leveler kit and it's never needed adjustment in almost 4 years.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

GRIZZLY. I just love it." 
Grizzly T10222 - Router Extension Table for Table Saw


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

So you used the Kreg levelers or Rockler?

I want a set to simplify the cutout and to be a weak link that I can replace cheaply if I break something.

The Kreg set is $6.99 on Amazon so it seems to fit the bill.


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

That Grizzly looks awesome but I paid $75 for my saw…

I did look to see if there was a cheap or used option for a cast iron router wing but they start at $170 for a wing without any miter slots, then it goes up to $320 for a cast iron wing that evidently has aluminum T-slots bolted in it rather than ground in to the wing.

If I'm going to have bolted in T-slots, I might as well make it myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have my triton in a rocker aluminum plate. It is 1/4" thick and doesn't sag at all. Predrilled holes were right on, but I did have to drill a hole for the adjustment tool.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I recommend the LeValley Veritas Router Table Top. I've had mine for about 10 years and love it.
















http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41793&cat=1,43053,43885


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the Kreg plate for the triton router. It works great, just be careful when removing the spring on the router. It is amazing how fast it shoots out.


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

The spring is out already.

I haven't had a need to use it by hand yet so it has been a table only router so far.

I have used a hand held router years ago but nothing recently.

I went from an apartment renter to a house renter so I have some outdoor space I can use for woodworking. I have a small backlog of projects to work on but not having planned to have a router table and a place to use it at home, none of the projects involve router work except guitar bodies.

I do have a shop space I can go to to do some metal work and a little woodwork before I get my outdoor shop going.


----------



## Anselth (Apr 19, 2012)

I used the rockler levelers. I had to rout a rabbet for the plate to sit in, as they're essentially large flat screws that are installed into the rabbet and are then raised or lowered. This involves making a template and using a template bit to rout the rabbet - something you'll have to do anyway if you use the Kregs, just for them you will rout the depth of the entire hole without the rabbet using a pattern bit. I don't see much to recommend either over the other for an application using a homemade table.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Horizontal Mike's table saw and router set up is sweet!


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Same here and has worked great. I'm not overly found of the insert rings as they are not quick change but held n with little screws.



> I have my triton in a rocker aluminum plate. It is 1/4" thick and doesn t sag at all. Predrilled holes were right on, but I did have to drill a hole for the adjustment tool.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

It looks like the MLCS premium plate is 3/8" aluminum and has a quick change ring setup.

It seems to be a little more expensive than the 3/8" phenolic Kreg and isn't pre-drilled for a Triton but it seems like the the way to go unless it can't do above the table bit changes.

I think that is the direction I am going to investigate unless there is some other plate with similar features.


----------



## FranksShed (Jan 2, 2017)

I got the triton tra001 too, mounted in my DIY workbench. After I decided not to build the insert plate on my own i bought the cheapest from kreg. It's the blue one with pre drilled holes for the triton. I'm very satisfied!
To see how everything Works, you can watch the Video of my DIY mobile workbench. 





Best regards
Frank


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

That workbench seems very versatile. The creativity and thought that go in to making them work for so many tasks is impressive.

I'm sure my table saw/router combo will seem primitive and innefficient by comparison.

I am trying to keep to a budget but I do want the best that I can afford.

I like phenolic but hearing stories of phenolic sag and 1/4" aluminum plates by Rockler staying flat, I'm thinking I can't really go wrong with 3/8" aluminum.

I am leaning toward a 1" phenolic wing to put the insert in but I'll reinforce it with some 2*2" aluminum angle. I think that should stay pretty flat and the eBay price isn't too bad. I'll have to mill it for some combination slot and miter slot tracks but there will still be 1/2" of phenolic under the track and the reinforcing angle to bridge the gap.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

> Same here and has worked great. I m not overly found of the insert rings as they are not quick change but held n with little screws.
> 
> I have my triton in a rocker aluminum plate. It is 1/4" thick and doesn t sag at all. Predrilled holes were right on, but I did have to drill a hole for the adjustment tool.
> 
> ...


True. I rarely remove the ring though. The only time I remove it is to fit my panel raising bit. Also I got it for free from my FIL and can't complain too much.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I like my Incra plate with the magnetic inserts for different bit diameters. The Triton has good dust removal capability so I drilled holes in the smaller diameter inserts to help (they offer the inserts predrilled as well). Be sure to orient the holes so that you can reach the controls under the table.


----------



## Cristensen99 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi…
Bench Dog Tools are really nice to me. I think no alternative to it. Find it that's a nice one.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81917gB-PaL._SL1500_.jpg

Defending features and user experience have been shared here: https://www.woodworkersolution.com/


----------



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

I use the router plate made by Infinity Cutting tools. It is very sturdy and works well.


----------

